# Runt Questions



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The size difference and coat quality could be attributable to coccidia and/or worm load. How did she test out, health wise, at the vets? It can take more than 2 weeks for a smaller puppy to catch up (assuming you got her at 8 weeks, typical age to go home). Good food, regular baths and good vet care can make a tremendous difference over time.

Also, were the mother and father of the litter the only other dogs the litter owner had?

A puppy that is just smaller than the rest of the litter often catches up, once it goes to its own home where it no longer has to fight for food. And some puppies are hit harder by parasites than others. It does take time however-2 pounds is huge difference at that age.

What I consider a true "runt" is a puppy who has health problems, often congenital, over and above just parasites. Those puppies may never catch up to their littermates.


----------



## hereformaggie (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! The mother and father were the only other dogs the litter owner had, and she came from a litter of 10 so she had a lot of competition. The fecal was negative, but she was dewormed regardless. The vet put in her notes slight underbite, poor coat, otherwise healthy pet. No heart murmurs or anything else concerning. Energy and eating great at home.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would just give her some time, then. Watch her stools though, as coccidia is very common in young puppies and the stress of a new home may cause an outbreak. I have seen coccidia pups whose stools were mostly normal, but they were very small puppies compared to others their age. I met a puppy once at PetSmart, who I thought was about 8 weeks old at the most. I was flabbergasted that someone would bring such a young puppy to a pet store. My girl was 12 weeks old at the time and she was easily twice his size. Imagine my surprise to find that he was the same age as her, and was from a breeder I knew well. Turned out he had coccidia and was just then being treated for it.


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

Honey was the second smallest in her litter of 12. She was 7 pounds at 8 weeks. Now she was 30 lbs at 4 months which I believe is a pretty ideal lower weight for her age. She is gonna be tall and not fat like her momma. She had no health problems besides being underweight when I got her.

Funny thing was I had pick of the litter and I chose the best one. But most others would not have chosen her. I liked her attitude the best. She wasnt begging for my attention or scared of me. One of her brothers weighed twice what she did at 8 weeks. I dont think 2 pounds is a big deal at all.


----------



## ssbon18 (Dec 21, 2009)

I was the first one to take any puppy home. The litter was 11 puppies although only 9 survived. Both parents were on site. The mom was on the smaller side around 55 pound the dad was about 65 -70 more on the average side. I ended up taking the smallest puppy. The puppies were born when the owners were not there so they don't know if he was the runt or not. I picked him because he was the more independent one and loved to explore everything around him. The other puppies were about double if not more than his size. Jake was only 4 pounds at 7 weeks. He is now about 35 pounds at 4 months. My guess is the bigger puppies bullied him and because of that he didn't get enough food. He is developing into a very nice puppy and has a very pretty coat not fluffy at all. Everyone complements him on his coat. When I took him to the vet, they heard a very small heart murmur but they said hopefully he grew out of it. 

I'm sure over time your puppy will get to where she is supposed to be. If the vet cleared her health, she should develop with time now that she isn't fighting for food from the other puppies. I know if it was my puppy I wouldn't be able to take her back after I got attached with her. Good Luck.


----------



## hereformaggie (Feb 27, 2010)

all these posts are making me think I was lucky to have got Maggie for my parents. She does have an amazing personality, so polite and playful with everyone


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

She sounds like a great puppy. Looking perfect doesn't make for a perfect pet. 

This is just me, but I'd find a different vet, one that will readily answer your questions and help with any possible health issues that might pop up, rather than tell you to take the pup back. Maggie is yours now and your vet should be there to help.

I second the coccidia possibility. I'd bring it up with the (new?) vet. Sometimes it doesn't show up in a stool sample. A round of meds. can clear it up.

Post some pictures! We all love seeing puppy pictures.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

My Sophie girl was the "runt" of her litter. She didn't have any health problems, but she was considerably smaller than her siblings. She also had a slightly "different" look to her. I was amazed when we went to pick her up - Her brothers and sisters looked to be nearly double her size! She was not nearly as fluffy or furry as them either. But she had the sweetest face and eyes!! She caught up REALLY quickly once she came home with us. I've since seen pictures of two of her siblings, and they look remarkably similar now (I showed my children pictures of her sister and asked them who it was - They both said it was Sophie). Sophie has a slight underbite, but it doesn't cause any problems at all. Her coat isn't spectacular or show quality, but that doesn't matter to us - She is still beautiful! I still think I picked the best puppy! (and we didn't get last choice - she was the one we wanted!)


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Would just like to say congrats on your new pup, what a lovely thing for your family to do for you.

We had two small pups in our litter last year. One, the little girl, looked a little weedy compared to the others at 8 weeks. She is the little head on the far right of the picture below. Anyway, we had a Christmas card with her photo on it and she has grown into the most beautiful dog ever! So as long as your girl is healthy, just give her lots of love and attention and decent food and she'll catch up in no time...

Oh yes, pictures would be lovely


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Carmella was considered a runt, but she wasn't sickly, just small. When we went to pick her up there was only 1 puppy left, and he was HUGE compared to her... and bullied her around while she cried and tried to run away.

Anyhow, she was super skinny as she grew up - I see pictures of her back in the day and was amazed at how THIN she looked, like a greyhound - but she filled out to be a healthy 55# or so at adulthood.

Keep an eye on your pup, make sure she's eating, pooping, peeing, drinking, playing as normally as a puppy would, and I'm sure she'll fill out in time.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

My Hollie (black lab) was REALLY the runt of the litter and her mother didn't even want her! She was bottle fed and when I took her in at 8 weeks for her first set of shots I could still fit her into the two palms of my hands. She went to the Rainbow Bridge in September 2 years ago at the age of 12. She had some health issues but nothing I couldn't handle and I still tear up when I think about her to this day. Her vet that gave her her series of shots said she is just tiny and is perfect and I don't know who cried more when I put her to sleep him or me. Needless to say he is Tinker and Niki's vet also. They both love him!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

The most important part of your post was the part where your parents are devoted to her and providing a safe and loving home. The fact that she is basically healthy is another plus. As long as she is healthy, it doesn't matter what the littermates are doing unless you thought you were getting a top-notch show dog.

Let your parents enjoy and love their dog. Keep any comparisons to yourself. You will do much better if you let her develop into her own self and just love her they way she is.

Pictures???? We love the puppies!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Lucy was one of the smaller pups. She was 6.5lbs at 8 weeks in a litter of 11. She's now 44lbs at 6.5 months and has turned out to be just beautiful! 

I just wanted to give you another positive story


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Two 'runts' here too. Bender was always the smallest, in fact she wasn't even in the running for me to take as a show dog because we figured she'd be way too small. She was 3/4 of the size of her sisters, but made up for it in attitude and was a busybody all of the time. When the first set of temperment testers came, they commented that she was 'ok' for conformation but awesome for attitude and they'd keep her. The second set of 'new eyes', a local breeder/judge came and kept asking 'who is that one?' and so here she is. She was a bit smaller but grew up nicely, was a great agility partner for the most part, awesome temperment and went out and got her CH in one weekend pretty much, placing in group too.

Storee was one of the smallest as well, still is, but she's been raw fed compared to some littermates who were slipped kibble or don't go for as much runs. 

Lana


----------



## Virtex (Mar 8, 2010)

My puppy Skye was the runt of the litter and she's certainly coming on well, our vet advised that she will most likely be a normal sized Golden and she's healthy


----------



## ssbon18 (Dec 21, 2009)

ssbon18 said:


> I was the first one to take any puppy home. The litter was 11 puppies although only 9 survived. Both parents were on site. The mom was on the smaller side around 55 pound the dad was about 65 -70 more on the average side. I ended up taking the smallest puppy. The puppies were born when the owners were not there so they don't know if he was the runt or not. I picked him because he was the more independent one and loved to explore everything around him. The other puppies were about double if not more than his size. Jake was only 4 pounds at 7 weeks. He is now about 35 pounds at 4 months. My guess is the bigger puppies bullied him and because of that he didn't get enough food. He is developing into a very nice puppy and has a very pretty coat not fluffy at all. Everyone complements him on his coat. When I took him to the vet, they heard a very small heart murmur but they said hopefully he grew out of it.
> 
> I'm sure over time your puppy will get to where she is supposed to be. If the vet cleared her health, she should develop with time now that she isn't fighting for food from the other puppies. I know if it was my puppy I wouldn't be able to take her back after I got attached with her. Good Luck.


Just wanted to add, my puppy outgrew his heart murmur. He had a check up last week and is a perfectly healthy puppy. Hope your puppy is doing good.


----------

